# Need Briggs Rod Part Number



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

Okay have a generator it threw a rod, everything is ok but I need new rod. Need help finding part number. The below is the engine ID

10 HP

Family 6BSXS.3422HT
276454


Thanks,

Mark


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You will need to find the model type and code numbers on your engine. Depending on which engine you have it could be stamped into the blower housing usually above the muffler or spark plug area, or it could be on a plate riveted on to the front of the blower housing. If it's an overhead valve model then it's probably stamped in the valve cover housing.

These number if stamped anywhere into the covers of the engine are generally painted over and may be hard to see.


----------

